# Would you buy a used dump trailer?



## Hass (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm looking at a 10k GVW dump, deciding between new or used.
I'm afraid of a used one being abused and overloaded.

But it's the same gamble when you buy a truck, never know if it's been overloaded all it's life.
You can look for signs and take your best guess, but never know for sure.

Would you guys buy a used one?
Or just bite the bullet and buy a new one?
New ones are approx 5k. 6'x10' 10k GVW.
Used are $2-4k.
2k look pretty beat, 3-4k generally look fairly new. But looks can be deceiving.


----------



## gmule (Feb 20, 2012)

I would give it a good look over and if everything was in working order and the price was a lot less than a new one I would take the used one if the savings were enough. For example if a new one was 10K and the used one was like 7K or 8K I would do it becasue even if I had to fix something I would still be money ahead. Just make sure you check the axles and the hydralics the rest is cosmetic.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 20, 2012)

Well said, gmule.   Give it a good look-see, underneath too!  Look for bend structure,  cracks, rusted out structure.  Make sure the brakes work, too!!  Make sure it has the proper tires on as well.  Be the ultimate critic.


----------



## Hass (Feb 20, 2012)

What type of axle is preferred? Regular leaf spring or RRT? (rubber ride torsion)


----------



## ROBERT F (Feb 20, 2012)

I would buy used if priced right. Be aware that axles, brakes, and hydro repair can add up very fast.  Check tires for severe wear pattern, and tongue for bends.  Leaf spring is my personal preference for durability and ease of repair.


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 20, 2012)

Some things to consider with dumpies. Scissors lift is considered better than straight push cylinders. I've heard without the scissors lift some trailers can have trouble getting a heavy load started up. Look at frame under the box and up to the tongue. Full box and or I beam, no angle iron. Moritz makes a real nice trailer built heavy and seam sealed before paint.


----------



## gmule (Feb 20, 2012)

Hass said:
			
		

> What type of axle is preferred? Regular leaf spring or RRT? (rubber ride torsion)



I prefer leaf springs. If I do something stupid and bend one up or if it fails after too much use I can usually pick up a new set and install them my self for pretty cheap.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 20, 2012)

Leafs can and will fatigue over time, upside is they are very replaceable.  Dump trailers are frequently overloaded - Look for signs like misshapen springs, wheels with a little too much camber, :lol:, and sagging areas of the floor.


----------



## SWNH (Feb 22, 2012)

If you can afford new, the upside is resale value.  I bought a 6x12 12k dump trailer new for about $5000 back in 2005. Used it for hauling logs for my sawmill. Sold it in 2009 for $4000. Only cost me $250/yr.


----------



## wkpoor (Feb 22, 2012)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Leafs can and will fatigue over time, upside is they are very replaceable.  Dump trailers are frequently overloaded - Look for signs like misshapen springs, wheels with a little too much camber, :lol:, and sagging areas of the floor.


I prefer leafs to torsion but I think you'll find alot of dumpies have torsion. They don't load share as well but can take more abuse over a longer period of time and don't have all the wear points.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 22, 2012)

I would but I would not pay more than 50% of new


----------



## wellbuilt home (Feb 23, 2012)

Ive bought 3 dumps used for about 2500 bucks +-   each .
  10,000 lb are ok for hauling wood . 
  I have 2 12000lb low deck with the box between the wheels . 
  and a 10,000lb deck over. 
  Ive been running them since 06/07 Ive only had a problem with tires and replaced the battery's once . 
  As long as the breaks work and its not all bent up you should be fine.  
  check the axles and frame .
  I like the double cylinder  vs a scissor lift . 
   I fill my 12000lb trailer with dirt and stone  20,000lb 
  and more  and drive off road and dump Ive never even blown a tire or bent a axle.
   I load with a excavator and pack the box with the bucket. 
  The trailer doesn't need much maintenance at all .
  I have all led lights now , the bulbs are a real pain .  
  You will need to check your hitch , most hitches are rated for 6500lb 
    you will need to add a WT distributing hitch with snap brackets or a 21/2" receiver rated for 10,000lbs.
   And i would pull with a pindel .                                                            
                                                                                          John


----------



## SolarAndWood (Feb 23, 2012)

My 5K single axle 5x8 was a grand and the 12K 6x12 was $2200.  My equipment doesn't make me money, just saves me money so cost containment is key.  Get a low deck if you are going to be loading by hand.  Check the tires and brakes.  Good tires are a must for that much weight and can add a lot of cost to a bargain trailer.  I would seriously consider a single axle in NY.  Most of the transfer stations and now even the local mulch pile puts you in a commercial class with a tandem axle no matter how much you argue that it is just personal use.  Makes a big difference in cost when dumping or gathering.


----------

